# Need Help/Advice Before Purchasing A Trailer



## Rebelwithacause (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Bit of back-story, I’m fairly new to horses ( new as in, I have never owned and started taking 1x1 lessons this summer). I grew up casually riding here and there, but didn’t really get into it more seriously until college ( where I was broke!) and now I’m late 20’s and financially more able to pursue this hobby correctly.

DH and I have been talking a lot about me leasing a horse in the next year or so. “The Plan” ( I say that in quotations because as you all know, we make plans and then God laughs ) is to eventually purchase a piece of property where we can build a barn and a home. We have casually looked at a few contenders, but the right place hasn’t really come available yet—so we are in no rush on that front. I’m going to continue with my lessons, possibly leasing a horse and boarding where I already go ( which is only about 10 miles from where I live now).

Down to the trailer question—DH has absolutely NO interest in horses. He is terrified of them, actually. He has no problem with ME being interested, but he couldn’t even watch The Horse Whisperer the other day without breaking out into a sweat. However, he has a hobby car ( rebuilding a Mustang) and also a Harley Davidson. So, he has his toys and I have mine  

My question is… is there a trailer that could accommodate something like a horse one weekend and a motorcycle the next? Ideally, we could find something we could BOTH benefit from—since I am guessing it is going to be a rather large purchase. Truth is, I have no idea what the advantages/disadvantages are to horse trailers, so I don’t feel comfortable purchasing one until I have a more solid idea of what my needs will be.

DH wants to really shop this before we make any purchase, and I do as well. So, what do you have and would you recommend it? What would be the differences you would note between trailers ( like bumper pull vs goose neck, aluminum vs steel, what brands do you prefer, etc)


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

A stock trailer would work or if you want enclosed make sure if it has a center divider that is removable. 

It's been too many years since I researched the quality of different brands so I'm not going to make any suggestions there because there have been so many changes in trailer manufacturing in recent years. I have an '01 aluminum Sooner 4 horse with living quarters and a 2 horse steel Bison stock trailer (late 90's can't remember the exact year because I'm having a CRS moment). Both are good sturdy trailers.


----------



## Rebelwithacause (Aug 7, 2013)

JCnGrace said:


> A stock trailer would work or if you want enclosed make sure if it has a center divider that is removable.
> 
> It's been too many years since I researched the quality of different brands so I'm not going to make any suggestions there because there have been so many changes in trailer manufacturing in recent years. I have an '01 aluminum Sooner 4 horse with living quarters and a 2 horse steel Bison stock trailer (late 90's can't remember the exact year because I'm having a CRS moment). Both are good sturdy trailers.


Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

If you get something with a ramp then you can just roll it right into the trailer. Make sure you get something with no divider, a removable divider, or one that you can secure in the open position for most flexibility. So, to answer your question, you can!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Aes77 (Aug 6, 2014)

I wonder if you could get a stock trailer with a ramp? I'm not sure I've seen one but it would be doable. I've seen slant loads with ramps and straight loads with ramps.......you could do straight load with removable divider but 'removable' = 'big pain in the *** to move' usually. 

I think a solution could be possible to work both.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I second a stock trailer. They are truly quite versatile - my sister uses her to haul hay; on many occasions I've seen them at our local lumber store being used to haul lumber home; my neighbor used his just the other day to haul his riding mower into the dealership to be fixed.


----------



## Rebelwithacause (Aug 7, 2013)

I will definitely look into a stock trailer then, seems like it might fit our needs.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

If you are thinking of putting the motorcycle in the trailer, I would nix that idea. Even the newest cleanest bike can leak oil. Also, it would be a real hassle to fix the bike in the trailer to keep it from sliding around. Look into setting the truck up to handle the bike. Either that or get a motorcycle trailer for the bike. My husband does not do horses, and I am constantly unhooking my trailer so he can use the truck, it gets real easy after a few weeks, and it really keeps the home front happy.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

I hauled my husbands full size motorcycle. It's a touring bike fully dressed out in my stock trailer from Maryland to Missouri. The only thing he did do was bought a bike rack that you put the front wheel in it and it locks it in and it has tie downs on it. We did tie it off on the lower slats of the trailer. Never had an issue. If your worried about an oil leak. Just put something under the bike. Trailer sits low enough that it wasn't an issue backing it off. It weighs 850lbs.:wink:


----------



## BadWolf (Oct 12, 2012)

This wasn't a concern that you said, but I'd like to mention it anyway since it was the mistake I made with our first trailer - get something taller inside than you think you need.
Our first trailer was only 6.5 feet high inside, but our current one is 7 feet, and those 6 inches make a world of difference!

Another important point for me is having an escape door. 
Our first trailer didn't have one, and it makes it difficult to get the second horse loaded without being squished.

Both of ours were steel, 2 horse straight-load bumper pulls, no brand. 
Home built trailers are pretty common here, and some can be better than anything mass produced.
For example, ours has under-manger tack storage, like many 2 horse straight-loads; however, the door opens from inside the trailer rather than from the outside, so water doesn't run in and get our stuff wet 

Larger than a 2 or 3 horse size, I'd be more inclined to go for a gooseneck, due to how much bigger and heavier the trailer would be. That's just gut instinct. I've never pulled a gooseneck, so someone else could advise better on that point. 

I've never given much thought to steel vs aluminium, so I'm looking forward to seeing what others have to say on that point.

What else...
Our first had a wooden floor, and the current has a metal floor. We used mats in both. 
The metal always felt more secure to me.
Metal rusts and wood rots, so that might just be a matter of preference.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

I have a two horse straight load with ramp and removable divider. That trailer has moved kids into their first apartments, hauled a horse carriage, a garden shed, hay, kitchen cabinets, and an ATV. The list goes on.

If I am moving a gas powered vehicle I do lay down a tarp to catch any fluids that my leak out.

Besides my truck, my horse trailer is the most versatile piece of 'equipment' I own!


----------



## Rebelwithacause (Aug 7, 2013)

Mingiz said:


> I hauled my husbands full size motorcycle. It's a touring bike fully dressed out in my stock trailer from Maryland to Missouri. The only thing he did do was bought a bike rack that you put the front wheel in it and it locks it in and it has tie downs on it. We did tie it off on the lower slats of the trailer. Never had an issue. If your worried about an oil leak. Just put something under the bike. Trailer sits low enough that it wasn't an issue backing it off. It weighs 850lbs.:wink:


Awesome, thank you! That's kind of what I was thinking... there's got to be a way to tie down a bike ( or use a bike rack) that would work


----------



## Rebelwithacause (Aug 7, 2013)

BadWolf said:


> This wasn't a concern that you said, but I'd like to mention it anyway since it was the mistake I made with our first trailer - get something taller inside than you think you need.
> Our first trailer was only 6.5 feet high inside, but our current one is 7 feet, and those 6 inches make a world of difference!
> 
> Another important point for me is having an escape door.
> ...



Me, too... especially since some of the ones I have seen advertised locally for sale are uhm.... not in the best condition and the metal of the trailer is rusted out with the wood floors looking warped or rotten in some areas. We want to buy what makes sense for us financially, but also what is going to _last_. No sense in cheaping out just to have to replace quickly or worse, have some kind of accident.


----------



## Rebelwithacause (Aug 7, 2013)

sarahfromsc said:


> I have a two horse straight load with ramp and removable divider. That trailer has moved kids into their first apartments, hauled a horse carriage, a garden shed, hay, kitchen cabinets, and an ATV. The list goes on.
> 
> If I am moving a gas powered vehicle I do lay down a tarp to catch any fluids that my leak out.
> 
> *Besides my truck, my horse trailer is the most versatile piece of 'equipment' I own*!


That's the way we are approaching it, too. Definitely an investment!


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

OK, if you are only going to put the bike in it every so often, I give in. But if the plan is to haul it a lot, I still say get a bike trailer. My husband puts up with my horse with not problem, but he would not like hauling a horse trailer around.


----------



## Rebelwithacause (Aug 7, 2013)

whisperbaby22 said:


> OK, if you are only going to put the bike in it every so often, I give in. But if the plan is to haul it a lot, I still say get a bike trailer. My husband puts up with my horse with not problem, but he would not like hauling a horse trailer around.


Yeah the bike would definitely be a secondary use for the trailer. Only when we go out of town and DH wants to drag the bike along to take out for rides once we reach our destination.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

We have a friend that just bought a trailer. The previous owner made a ramp and used the 2 (or 3 horse I don't remember) and hauled his toys around with it. It was a gooseneck and had living quarters. I don't know of any bumper pulls that have living quarters. He did pull the mats out and drilled holes to put eyelet bolts in to secure what he was hauling. 

So it is possible to use a horse trailer to haul bikes or ATVs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I have a 3 horse slant with a ramp and like another poster said, it's the 2nd most versatile piece of equipment I own. I have 2 dividers that can be secured in the open position, and tie rings on the sides of the trailer that could be used to secure a motorcycle. Because it's a slant, you could secure the front wheel in the corner and tie it off to hold it still. With the ramp, easy on and off. 

I vote for the wood floors because 2 X 4's are cheap and easy to replace. If you have a couple of rotten ones (and they do rot from urine and such), you just pop them out and replace as needed. With metal it's a lot more expensive. 

Steel vs Aluminum. If you can keep it protected from the weather, I'd go steel, they're just more sturdy. Aluminum is lighter, won't rust and most new trailers today are a combination. Aluminum trailers are more expensive, probably because of the popularity and less weight means better gas mileage. My trailer is 23 years old, steel and still looks new because we take care of it. 

Brands? Haven't bought in a while but Logan, Sooner, Exiss are all good brands or were when I was shopping.


----------



## Rebelwithacause (Aug 7, 2013)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I have a 3 horse slant with a ramp and like another poster said, it's the 2nd most versatile piece of equipment I own. I have 2 dividers that can be secured in the open position, and tie rings on the sides of the trailer that could be used to secure a motorcycle. Because it's a slant, you could secure the front wheel in the corner and tie it off to hold it still. With the ramp, easy on and off.
> 
> I vote for the wood floors because 2 X 4's are cheap and easy to replace. If you have a couple of rotten ones (and they do rot from urine and such), you just pop them out and replace as needed. With metal it's a lot more expensive.
> 
> ...


Thank you! That's a lot of great info


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Just another tidbit of advice that we wish we were given. Like another has said, go for bigger and not just in height. 

Since it was just me and my wife, we thought we would be good with a 2 horse trailer. I wish many times again and again that we had got a 3 horse or larger. 

Even though your husband probably won't ride, you may end up going somewhere and have others to go with.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

usandpets said:


> Just another tidbit of advice that we wish we were given. Like another has said, go for bigger and not just in height.
> 
> Since it was just me and my wife, we thought we would be good with a 2 horse trailer. I wish many times again and again that we had got a 3 horse or larger.
> 
> ...


This^^^^

My trailer is extra wide and extra tall and even though we went with a 3 horse, if there's a next time we'll probably go 4.


----------

